# RRR - River Rock Energy



## System (6 January 2016)

River Rock Energy was formed to conduct potash exploration work over what are now 7 granted exploration licenses in the Percival Lakes and Lake Auld regions of the East Pilbara area of Western Australia (Percival Lakes Project and Lake Auld South Projects).

The Company is seeking to define a JORC Code mineral resource or reserve of potash through their exploration programs and, if successful, will look to develop these Projects to production for sale in the Australian market and other markets in the Indian Sub-Continent and Asia-Pacific regions.

It is anticipated that RRR will list on the ASX during January 2016.

http://www.riverrockenergy.com.au


----------

